# D3tailed Car Care - A DW First Lamborghini Gallardo Balboni Correction



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Welcome to another write up from D3tailed Car Care, for more upto date goings on please follow us on facebook and twitter.

Here we have a rather special car in for some treatment @ Detailed Car Care a rare Lamborghini Gallardo Balboni.

For those that don't know much about the car it's the LP550/2 so 550bhp and 2 wheel drive and named after their famous test driver Valentino Balboni here is some more spec about the car.

Anyway lets get on with the detail, on arrival the car looked like this.




























Wheel's that had been curbed and the paint was flaking on the outer edges :wall:




























The car went through the usual wash/de-contaminate process but the camera battery died (will teach me not to charge it before a big detail!!!)

Anyway on with the paintwork inspection :doublesho














































Looked like someone had already had a go on the edge of the bumper.























































Fly's from Spa :driver:




























On with the correction a fair few swirls but plenty on deeper RDS too so took quite a bit of cutting getting the paintwork to a decent level :buffer:

Scholl s17 and a light cutting pad was used, some areas taking 2-3 hits to correct and then the paintwork was refined using menz rd85 on a megs finishing pad.

Here's a few 50/50 shots in action.

(still to be refined)































































Before










after










before










after










before










after










rear lights before










after










A couple of pics of me refining the bonnet with rd85



















I then got on with polishing the exhausts as they were pretty tarnished and in need of a good clean.

before










50/50










after










The car was then taken outside and all the dust was washed off ready for the LSP which was going to be HD wax as it gives a great depth to black and good durabilty.

Now for some finished pics




































































































A few shots outside in the sun :thumb:




































































































And finally 1 for the website :thumb:










A little video of the hd wax sheeting and beading.



A final walk around



Thanks for looking and taking the time to read.

Plenty more write ups to come when I get the time.

Paul​


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning! My favourite Lambo, this with a manual gearbox and rear drive, that's what a Lambo should be!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very very nice mate, excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Excellent work Paul, the car looks fantastic.

Greg


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

stunning buddy, stunning.


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

Stunning car....stunning finnish!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the number plate :argie:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys, yes the plate is pretty cool.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pukka work as always Paul :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Spot on Paul, really very nice indeed. 
Quite a pleasure to work on such a beauty :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Obviously a very popular thread as its exceeded the views/bandwidth on photobucket....booooo.....:wall:.......com on..cough up some pennies for a pro account


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Can't see pics


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Paul.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

sorry folks, pics back up again now Photobucket was having a nightmare with my recurring pro sub.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Paul


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice indeed....lovely finish and correction.....:buffer:


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

very very nice car... great work :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Stunning toy to of worked with. Im assuming the paint was typical tough Lamborghini paint?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

Beau Technique said:


> Stunning toy to of worked with. Im assuming the paint was typical tough Lamborghini paint?


Yes a very bit of kit, paint was pretty tough but that was due to having a few hits for the rds's. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Spoke with the owner the otherday, he had to get some new rear tyres, the wire was showing through oops.....


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work as always Paul : stunning :thumb:


----------



## daz courcey (Apr 26, 2012)

awsome job paul


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

The car came 3rd in a sportscar show at Beaulieu this wknd which is great to see ;-)


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice results


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful car.

This car drove passed me on the M27 last Thursday and it still looked totally stunning. She was as clean as it appears in the pics!


----------

